# clawback legislation



## Lost Wolf

Bună,

Știe cineva care este echivalentul structurii „clawback legislation” ? Adaug și contextul în care am gasit-o, deși pe mine nu m-a ajutat prea mult.

"*How do you think the new clawback legislation will impact the plans the pharmaceutical companies have concerning Eastern Europe?*"

Mă gândeam să traduc prin „legislație privind recuperarea banilor”, dar cred că sunt departe. Într-un context medical, „clawback legislation” poate să însemne „legislația privind medicamentele compensate”?

Mulțumesc pentru ajutor.
LW


----------



## jazyk

De păcat nu pot să ofer nicio traducere, pentru că este târziu, sunt obosit și tem că nu înțeleg nimic. Aceste articole definească termenul. Sper să ajute.

In 2004 and 2006, lawmakers used clawback legislation, which increases  payment rates briefly, and then reduces rates by the maximum amount  allowable under the current funding formula in future years until the  costs are recovered.
http://www.texastribune.org/library/data/federal-budget-proposals-medicare-spending/

clawback legislation is set by  CNAS and is paid in accordance with the regulations in force as at the  date the medicines were sold. 
http://www.taxonline.ro/en/news/clawback-contribution-in-healthcare-field-2634

Nu îmi dădusem seamă că al doilea articol provine din România și aparent traduci ceva din State Unitele, nu-i așa?


----------



## farscape

Lost Wolf said:


> Mă gândeam să traduc prin „legislație privind recuperarea banilor”, dar cred că sunt departe. Într-un context medical, „clawback legislation” poate să însemne „legislația privind medicamentele compensate”?




Bună,

Eşti pe-aproape... cred 

Clawback law sau clawback provision in a law se referă la o lege sau  prevedere dintr-o lege prin care se limitează sau chiar se returnează o  plată sau distribuirea unor drepturi pe baza unor motive predeterminate.  De exemplu dacă îţi cumperi o poliţă de asigurare la care plătesti  toată suma de la bun început o clausă clawback ar fi ca să ţi se  returneze toată suma (sau o parte) dacă anulezi poliţa Intr-un anumit  termen.

În conetxtul dat, ar fi ceva de forma: legislaţie prin care se limitează  sau sistează anumite prevederi care privesc direct sau indirect piaţa  medicamentelor in Europa de Est, în anumite condiţii. Mă gândesc că ar  putea însemna că (unele) medicamentele nu ar mai fi compensate şi drept  urmare a scăderii volumului vânzărilor preţurile la acele medicamente se  vor ridica, dar asta e doar o speculaţie...

Later,

.


----------



## farscape

jazyk said:


> D*e*in păcat*e* nu pot să ofer nicio traducere, pentru că este târziu, sunt obosit și *mă* tem că nu înțeleg nimic...  Nu îmi dădusem seamă că al doilea articol provine din România și aparent traduc*i*e ceva din State Unitele, nu-i așa?



No worries, jazyk, we got it covered  

The second article is Romanian in content and translated into English. 

 Best,
  .


----------



## jazyk

Am scris traduci - tu traduci, nu traduce, articolul traduce.


----------



## farscape

jazyk said:


> Nu îmi dădusem seamă că al doilea articol provine din România și aparent traduci ceva din State Unitele, nu-i așa?



Dragă *jazyk*, apreciez talentele tale de poliglot (poligloată?) dar  poate că nu ţi-e cu supărare matale dacă îţi dau un sfat. După mine,  româneşte aşa se spune (scrie):

*Nu mi-am dat seama că al doilea articol provine din România* - dacă ai realizat prea/mai târziu că articolul era din România. *Nu-mi dau seama dacă al doilea articol provine din România* - dacă tot nu ţi-e clar de unde provine.

Cât despre partea a doua este o propoziţie distinctă şi din context nu  mi-e clar cum e legată de prima parte (în afară de conjuncţia *şi*) ca înţeles. Dar să trecem peste asta, şi zicem: ... *şi mi se pare că tu traduci un articol din Statele Unite, nu-i aşa?*.

Best,
.


----------



## jazyk

Îmi place a doua sugestie, mulțumesc. Repet că eram epuizat când am scris mesajul meu. Vream să-l ajut pe Lost Wolf, dar nu știam cum.


----------

